# Angelfish



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Couple pics of my juvs I've had for a couple months now. question, the one with the missing thin fin, will it grow back?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

in my experience it will not grow back but maybe others have had success. very nice angels.


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice, sharp photos!


----------

